# 私は悲しさと辛さでもうなんとゆっていいかわからない。



## idomene

Thank you for your translation and have a nice day


----------



## 810senior

Hi, Idomene.

My translation: *I'm so pathetic and painful that I have no idea how to express myself.*


----------



## idomene

Hi 810senior,

Thank you for your translation. Are you sure about the words pathetic and painful ?


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

> 私は悲しさと辛さでもうなんとゆっていいかわからない。


My attempt: 
(1) My sadness and pain are so intense I just don't know how to express them.
(2) With sadness and pain, I just don't know what to say.
(3) I'm so sad and distressed I don't know what to say.


----------



## 810senior

idomene said:


> Hi 810senior,
> 
> Thank you for your translation. Are you sure about the words pathetic and painful ?



Well...
Literal translation: *I don't know what to say anymore because of the sadness and the pain.*


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

辛さ is not physical pain sensation, but one of the mental activity that is painful.

For example, "pain in the neck" sometimes refers to not the neck pain itself, but something who is worried about. 
I think the "pain" in this context is a mental pain, and the "pain" is used as a figurative meaning in a certain point of view.

"つらい", I think, also means "sadness" and 悲しさと辛さ is a kind of rhetorical technique called "rephrasing" as in "The land was rich and fertile."
The "rich" and "fertile" mean the same thing, but repeat a having-the-same-meaning but different-pronunciation word again in order to emphasize, right?

In this regard, my attempt is this:

"*I've lost my words for the sadness and grief*."

Of course, we need more context and background in order to get the best translation. 

Edit)
*"Sorrow and Grief" ?*


----------



## phildeparis

Waoooouh thank you very much for your detailed translation !

To help you for understanding the context this sentence could be written by a girl (of 12 or 13 years old) to her father.

I am wondering if that is not an adult who had written ???




SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 辛さ is not physical pain sensation, but one of the mental activity that is painful.
> 
> For example, "pain in the neck" sometimes refers to not the neck pain itself, but something who is worried about.
> I think the "pain" in this context is a mental pain, and the "pain" is used as a figurative meaning in a certain point of view.
> 
> "つらい", I think, also means "sadness" and 悲しさと辛さ is a kind of rhetorical technique called "rephrasing" as in "The land was rich and fertile."
> The "rich" and "fertile" mean the same thing, but repeat a having-the-same-meaning but different-pronunciation word again in order to emphasize, right?
> 
> In this regard, my attempt is this:
> 
> "*I've lost my words for the sadness and grief*."
> 
> Of course, we need more context and background in order to get the best translation.
> 
> Edit)
> *"Sorrow and Grief" ?*


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I cannot decide what age of person wrote that Japanese.
It is not so childish, but a quite orthodox one, except ゆっていいか instead of いっていいか.

I believe that the correct hiragana of 言う (say) is いう, not ゆう.
But it depends on each individual's preference. 
The misuse, or at least I think it's misuse, is different from one's age, or one's education level, but it depends on the living location (dialects) or familial heritage or something like that.

The background and context doesn't seem to be sufficient.
Why is she crying?
What is her problem? ??


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Haha, thank you for the detailed explanation of the background.
However, I don't know the meaning of the original Japanese, because I don't know how Sahori feels about her father. I don't know whether the sentence is talking about her father or something else. I don't know what she feels sad for. 
I don't know Sahori hates her father or loves her father.

Therefore, I don't know the most correct translation, and I don't want to know someone's privacy that is not pleasant to hear. So I'll stop commenting on this thread any more. Thanks.


----------

